# The best ICD 10 book



## dianadawn (Apr 15, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has a preference on a company that prints the ICD 10. Im looking for one that is color coded and user friendly. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the Channel version and it is the one I am using in my classes.  It is populating the place holder x in each of the codes but it is not color coded, also I have been told the AAPC version is populating the placeholder x and it is color coded.  All of the other versions I have looked at are not populating the placeholder x as a part of the code and it can be extremely confusing.


----------



## dianadawn (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks! Ill look into that book!


----------

